# Partial Cathode Bypass



## Furtz (Nov 27, 2010)

Anyone play around with partial cathode bypass on preamp tubes? I just did it to the first stage of a home-brew Bassmanish amp I was trying to brighten up. It did what I wanted it to do. 1K cathode to ground, and parallel to that is a 1K and a 20uF in series. This sh!t gets addictive.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I have done that with solid state stuff. It seems to work well for brightening up the sound.


----------

